# Good time to buy jars?



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I ordered some more wheat berries and a 50# bag of organic sugar from the Mennonite store for my canning season. I wasn't sure how I wanted to store the sugar, and finally decided to go with glass. I'm just not a plastic kind of gal. 

I have quite a few gallon and half gallon jars, and figured I have an okay start, as this is going to be my choice for storage. I figure I'll need another 18-24 jars, just to be on the safe side, since wheat goes in some of the others, and I also use them for milk and cream.

I checked Amazon and they want $12.88 for a half dozen. That's not really off the wall, but there's shipping. And these are through Ace Hardware; I can just go there and special order them and pay no shipping. Since there's Ace Hardwares in my state, I'd have to pay sales tax regardless.

I went to a different hardware store just to check, and was surprised to see a flat of six jars for $8.59. Of course I scooped them up, and asked a saleslady in the same aisle if I could have more. She told me that was the last of them that I have, but I could special order them at the desk. I asked, "At this price?" and she said yes.

She said that at this time of year, the jars are in the housewares aisle and the prices are low. But come canning season, they move out front and the price goes up. She said it happens that way every year.

I don't know if you'll find this to be the case in the little hardware stores in your town, but hey, it might be worth your while to find out. In the meantime I'll be enjoying some savings, as well as a safe dry place to put my sugar and wheat! :nanner:


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

I have occasionally found deals on canning jars in the fall, usually in bigger stores that want to get rid of their inventory. Once was at Menard's. Haven't seen the prices drop as much lately, I think because they're noticing that more and more people are getting into canning.


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

blynn said:


> I think because they're noticing that more and more people are getting into canning.


Canning jars used to be a dime a dozen. Now you can't seem to find them unless they are new. If you do find them used, people seem to want an arm and a leg for them.

ETA: I was in Walmart today and noticed that they restocked their canning supplies. A few weeks ago the canning section was pretty bare.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

strawberrygirl said:


> If you do find them used, people seem to want an arm and a leg for them.


That is true! I was at an antique store today, and I saw a new wide mouth mason jar in a bin with some vintage ones, they wanted a buck for it! Might as well just go buy a new flat for a dollar each.


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

Try this Kmart link. Most of the jars are on sale, though not the killer sale they were last year. There is a free shipping offer on orders over $49 good until April 14, but be sure to read the info box on free shipping in case I missed something. 

http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/s_10151_...rect=true&redirectType=CAT_REC&prop17=canning

Last time there was a great sale on canning jars at Kmart some folks here made out like bandits. I did not get everything I wanted because they were selling out so fast, but I did come out ahead. I entered Kmart through the MyPoints portal and used my Kmart/Sears Shop Your Way Rewards club number, so I got "double points" basically and then I used a Kmart gift card I got from My Coke Rewards. Consider using the Kmart/Sears Shop Your Way Rewards if you do any shopping at Kmart or Sears.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Anytime Ace has a sale, you can order more jars than they have in stock , at the sale price. I have done it many times.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Sorry I don't know when it's a good time to buy BUT I did see that Wal-Mart had half gallon canning jars (a 6 pack) for around $10-11.00.

Oh and they had their Better Homes and Garden gingham lids 12 to a pack for a dollar (clearance)


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I got jars last year from the KMart sale and from Southern States. Both places had 1/2 off. Southern States had the 1/2 gallon for $6 a case. I really stocked up at both sales. My DH was having a fit when they all came.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

You guys are killing me. Canning jars never go on clearance here, rarely go "on sale" (only at ACE) and are fully stocked all the time. That said, I can get canning jars anytime I need them, easily......but I sure would love to run into them on clearance once in a while.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I wish Alaska was considered part of the same continent as the lower 48. I know sour grapes over shipping cost. but it is a good deal for many


----------



## Aseries (Feb 24, 2011)

I use the Half Gallon Jars for all sorts of things and everytime I see them I pick up a case of 6. There usually 11 bucks per case. And as mentioned ACE hardware usually always has them in stock. 

Though while in Burlington VT last week I went to the organic food store and found Gallon Wire Bale jars for $11 each made in italy. I tried to order them online for about $6 per jar but with shipping it came out to almost the same price so I bought some anyway. They are made good and they make them in round and square ones also...

I love buying Jars, my gf thought I had to many, but one day when she was baking she realized we have a mini grocery store in our house lol... No shopping for small bags of sugar, we have enough for the year..

have great day


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

I was just surprised on Monday to find an entire end cap at Walmart with cases of jars! Quart size were $9.74 and pint size were $7.74. Bought 4 cases and got some weird looks from people but hey, they're in stock and cheaper than anywhere here in town.


----------



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

The best time of year to buy canning jars is at the end of the season when they are marked down. Other than that it is good to buy them early in the year as some stores run out during the canning rush.


----------



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

The cheapest place that I have found them in this area is at Fleetfarm.


----------

